
37signals Podcast Ep5: A secret to making money online - noodle
http://37signals.com/podcast/#episode5
======
quizbiz
It's a repeat of the speech given at the 2008 Startup School, but it's worth
another listening.

~~~
mrduncan
Here is a video of the talk (since the podcast is audio-only):
[http://www.omnisio.com/startupschool08/david-heinemeier-
hans...](http://www.omnisio.com/startupschool08/david-heinemeier-hansson-at-
startup-school-08)

